# New Control Room Testing: Is Subwoofer necessary?



## JK Recording (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm finishing construction of a new home recording studio. I am running a Sonica Labs HUSH 2R PC, windows XP, with Cubase 4, Presonus Firestudio, with (2) Digimax FS for 24 track capability. I have 2 Mackie HR824's, and 2 Alesis M1's for monitoring, but NO subwoofer.

Do I need a subwoofer to use REW to analyze my control room?

James


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, not at all. However, you will need WDM drivers for your soundcard or to use onboard audio to generate and capture the signals for REW.


----------



## JK Recording (Jan 25, 2011)

JohnM said:


> No, not at all. However, you will need WDM drivers for your soundcard or to use onboard audio to generate and capture the signals for REW.


Ok...please explain WDM drivers!!! I'll be using the Presonus Firestudio as my sound card. I already have the digital radio shack Db meter.

Thanks So Much,
James


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There are 2 kinds of soundcard drivers for XP, Windows Driver Model (WDM) and Steinberg's ASIO. JavaSound requires WDM drivers to access the soundcard - if your card has WDM drivers you will find it listed in the Control panel Sound properties, if not you may be able to download and install them from Presonus. I'm working on ASIO support but it will take some time.


----------

